# سرعة الصوت



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*سرعة الصوت Speed of sound هي السرعة التي تنتقل بها الموجات الصوتية.*





_*

*_​_*تختلف السرعة حسب الوسط الذي تنتقل فيه الموجات. خصائص التي تحدد سرعة الصوت هي *__*الكثافة*__* وقابلية الانضغاط. ينتقل الصوت بسرعة أكبر خلال السوائل والأجسام الصلب. كما أن سرعة الصوت تزداد مع *__*الحرارة*__*.*_
_*تقدر سرعة الصوت في وسط هوائي عادي جاف في درجة حرارة 20 °C (68 °F) ب 340 متر في الثانية، أو (1,125 قدم/ثانية). أو ما يساوي 1236 كيلومتر في الساعة (768 ميل)، أو ميل في كل خمس ثوان.*_

_*علاقات عامة*_
_*تعطى سرعة الصوت بالعلاقة:*_

_*




*_​_*حيث:*_
_*c *__*معامل الصلابة*__*p *__*الكثافة*__*اي ان السرعة تزداد بزيادة معامل الصلابة وتقل مع زيادة كثافة المادة. يمكن تعميم المعادلة العامة لسرعة الصوت باستخدام الميكانيكا الكلاسيكية:*_

_*



*_​_*اي باالاشتقاق نسبة للتغير الاديباتي.*_
_*في حالة اخذ النسبية الخاصة بعين الاعتبار, يمكن اشتقاق سرعة الصوت من معادلات ايولر النسبية.*_
_*تكون السرعة مستقلة عن التردد إذا كان الوسط غير متبدد اما إذا كان متبددا فتكون السرعة دالة في التردد. مثلا يعتبر الهواء وسط غير متبدد عند الترددات السمعية ثم يصبح متبددا عند الترددات *__*فوق السمعية*__* بسبب وجود ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء الجوي وهو وسط متبدد.*_


_*صيغة تطبيقية للهواء الجاف*_
_*تعطى سرعة الصوت في الهواء الجاف (0% رطوبة) بالعلاقة:*_

_*



*_​ 
_*حيث T هي درجة الحرارة *__*المئوية*__* (°C).*_
_*يمكن استخدام العلاقة التقريبية أيضا عند درجات حرارة قريبية من الصفر المئوي باستخدام مفكوك تايلور للعلاقة السابقة والتوقف عند الحد الثاني:*_

_*



*_​ 
_*لاحظ ان سرعة الصوت تصبح 331.3 م\ث عند الصفر المئوي وقد تم الحصول عليها من افتراض قانون *__*الغاز المثالي*_

_*السرعة في الغاز المثالي والهواء*_

_*



*_​ 
_*حيث:*_
_*γ *__*معامل اديباتي*__* يمثل نسبة السعة الحرارية للغاز عند ثبوت الحجم (Cp / Cv = 1.4),.*__*p *__*الضغط*__*.*__*ρ *__*الكثافة*__*ولكن في الغاز المثالي,*_

_*



*_​ 
_*وبالتعويض عن ρ بـnM/V, تصبح العلاقة كالتالي:*_

_*



*_





_*حيث*_

_*cideal سرعة الصوت في الغاز المثالي.*_
_*R (تقريبا 8.3145 J·mol−1·K−1) الثابت الجزيئي للغاز.*_
_*k *__*ثابت بولتزمان*_
_*γ (جاما) العامل الاديباتي.*_
_*T الحرارة المطلقة مقدرة بال *__*كلفن*__*.*_
_*M الكتلة الجزيئية *__*بالكيلوجرام*__* لكل *__*مول*__*,*_
_*m كتلة الجزيء الواحد بالكيلوجرام.*_
_*رقم ماخ*_
_*يعتبر معامل أو *__*رقم ماخ*__* مفيدا في حساب سرعة جسم ما نسبة إلى سرعة الصوت وهو دالة في الحرارة.*_
_*بافتراض غاز مثالي يمكن اشتقاق رقم ماخ لتدفق تحت صوتي انضغاطي من معادلة بيرنولي.*_

_*



*_​_*حيث*_
_*M رقم ماخ*__*qc الضغط المؤثر*__*P الضغط الساكن.*__*وتشتق معادلة حساب رقم ماخ في جريان انضغاطي فوق صوتي من رقم رايلاي:*_

_*



*_​ 
_*يلاحظ وجود رقم ماخ في طرفي المعادلة وبالتالي يتم حل المعادلة بالتحليل العددي والاستعانة بالحواسيب.*_

*سرعة الصوت في الاجسام الصلبة*
*تسمى سرعة الصوت التي تتسبب في تشويه حجمي بالموجة الطولية وتعطى بالعلاقة:*

*



*​ 

*بينما تدعى السرعة المتسببة في تشويه قص بمودجة القص وتعطى بالعلاقة:*

*



*​ 


*سرعة الصوت في السوائل*

*تعطى بالعلاقة:*

_*



*_​ 
*حيث*

_*K معامل انضغاط السائل ويدعى بلك موديولس*_

*قياسات تجريبية*
*هناك عدة طرق لحساب سرعة الصوت تجريبيا احداها طريقة الصدمة حيث يتم ملاحظة تصادم بين جسمين من مسافة معينة وتسجيل فرق الزمن بين مشاهدة حدث التصادم وسماع الصوت. نظرا لان مشاهدة الحدث تمت بفضل الضوء وسرعته لاتقارن بسرعة الصوت فيمكن مباشرة قسمة المسافة على الفارق الزمني والحصول على سرعة الصوت. الطريقة الأخرى تتمثل في الغاء عامل الزمن واستعاضته بالقياس الترددي. تعتبر انبوبة كندت خير مثال على ذلك حيث يمكن بها قياس سرعة الصوت في اي غاز.*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع قيم جدا كابتن فيصل تستحق الشكر والتقدير*
*التقييم 10 / 10*
*جزاك الله كل الخير*
*لكم منا اطيب التحيايا والامنيات بالتوفيق*​


----------



## mhmd fysl (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلم أخ عماد_


----------



## mustafatel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks for the information brother


----------



## mhmd fysl (23 نوفمبر 2011)

_Thanks for Care_​


----------

